# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Sondazh. Kompania me e mire per te bere SHARE.

## Bekim Gushta

Faleminderit.

----------


## Wisary

hmmm megaupload me pelqen me shum

----------


## Davius

*Yousendit.com* eshte me e mire dhe me praktike!

----------


## i_pakapshem

emule ka lidhje botrore me shume servers

----------


## Flori

MegaUpload

----------


## DoLpHiN

per mua eshte Bear Share

----------

